# Which TV ad just makes your blood boil?



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

For me currently it is the stupid Gillette ad, "It's your blades pal"! Honestly, twat.

Oh I cannot stand the go-compare crap.

What's yours?


----------



## Miss TT (Feb 19, 2010)

Cadbury Fairtrade one, its just pooh and i work for them.....x


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Santander, beginning to find that one annoying


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

...... :? :? :? , i've got a thing for my TV set and it is called a "remote ",it enables me , at the press of a button, to change the channel so not having to watch anything i chose not to . :? :? :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

roddy said:


> ...... :? :? :? , i've got a thing for my TV set and it is called a "remote ",it enables me , at the press of a button, to change the channel so not having to watch anything i chose not to . :? :? :?


That's nice for you!


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

That confused.com one where the couple are lying in bed and there is a pair of jeans dancing, the ones she could have had. Dozy bitch hits her bloke, wtf is that all about?


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

roddy said:


> ...... :? :? :? , i've got a thing for my TV set and it is called a "remote ",it enables me , at the press of a button, to change the channel so not having to watch anything i chose not to . :? :? :?


ooo look, I have a scroll bar on my internet explorer, I can ignore this post if I choose too.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sky+ HD , don't watch adverts anymore .


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Sky+ HD , don't watch adverts anymore .


Show off :wink:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

all of them


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 24, 2009)

For me it's the "webuyanycar.com" ad. All it takes is the second before I change the channel and the stupid damn tune gets in my head for ages....


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Babybel.

It's not that big!


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

All the adverst anoy me, thats why we sky+ stuff and then just fast forward through all the crap

E


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Sky+ HD , don't watch adverts anymore .


+1 and a snap. i love the pause feature... no more adds....... [smiley=idea2.gif]

i love the feminine ads, and the lloyds ads because they annoy a certain someone :roll:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Dotti said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > ...... :? :? :? , i've got a thing for my TV set and it is called a "remote ",it enables me , at the press of a button, to change the channel so not having to watch anything i chose not to . :? :? :?
> ...


it is available to all.. :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

roddy said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > roddy said:
> ...


I have visions of you sitting there tapping your sky button box like your texting a message  . Yr buttons must be warn a bit  :wink:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Sky+ fails when you just want to watch any old thing on the box. Mute and a cup of tea comes into play here.

Despise advertising full stop.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Hate the halifax adverts where they are doing a radio show, never seen so many ugly people on tv at the same time!

webuyanycar.com with the dancing wanker just does me head in.

cashforgold types adverts too!

:evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

I have visions of you sitting there tapping your sky button box like your texting a message  . Yr buttons must be warn a bit  :wink:[/quote

with the amount of rubbish on TV you would prob be right , but i dont have sky, all that expence just for the Extreme channel, not worth it, just diggie for me, and there aint nowt wrong with my buttons babe, all in good working order,, :wink: :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

roddy said:


> with the amount of rubbish on TV you would prob be right , but i dont have sky, all that expence just for the Extreme channel, not worth it, just diggie for me, and there aint nowt wrong with my buttons babe, all in good working order,, :wink: :wink:


Or you could always cheat also and catch up with some programs on realplayer via your computer or laptop 'buttons'


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Dotti said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > with the amount of rubbish on TV you would prob be right , but i dont have sky, all that expence just for the Extreme channel, not worth it, just diggie for me, and there aint nowt wrong with my buttons babe, all in good working order,, :wink: :wink:
> ...


wouldn have a clue how to even begin !!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

roddy said:


> wouldn have a clue how to even begin !!!


Get in to the 21st century man


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

What really annoys me are the adverts that poke fun at male steroetypes.

While ITV would be taken off air if they dared to show an ad depicting a woman struggling to park a car, being unable to read a map or being useless at DIY it is apparently perfectly okay to show men not having a clue how to operate a washing machine, being unable to change a child's nappy or totally flummoxed when asked to try doing more than one thing at once.

There's no equality in that. Poking fun at stereotypes is just that - nothing more. There's no real harm in it. We all know it's not really the truth, so why is it taboo to poke fun at women but we don't even bat an eyelid when men are ridiculed? Why the blatantly hypocritical, two-faced double-standards?

It's not until you've realised that it happens that you begin to notice just how much of it there is. Sit and watch the TV for a week and pay attention to it and see for yourself.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I've noticed this for some time. It's just tedious now. It's sexist, but for some reason seems to be considered acceptable. There was a "debate" on this subject a few months back on Radio 2 after that oven cleaner advert came out. It's showing again at the moment. You know, the one with the slimy, smug bitch and the strap line "so easy, even a man can do it." :twisted: Oh, and where's the man next time you want that fucking heavy furniture moving, you slaaaaaag?! 

Oh yes, the debate, well they had some pushy modern bint who'd never lived in Ye Olde Days trying to bang the male oppression gong for all it was worth and is if somehow the modern world owed her some kind of payback for her female forebears. Oh FUCK OFF! I didn't see women complaining tens of thousands of years ago when they were "stuck at home doing the cooking" while the blokes were out, erm, killing dinner. The fact is lots of people HAVE to work now, whether they want to or not. The time for burning bras was over decades ago. It's about time the pompous bints in the marketing department caught up.

There's loads of them though, all portraying men as a bit dopey as oh-so-clever woman smugly goes about her business rolling her eyes and so on. Yawwwwwwwwwwn.


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

But what about this then...






Hehehehehehe


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Dotti said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > wouldn have a clue how to even begin !!!
> ...


ah yes, the good old days ,,  ,, when women were obscene ,, and not absurd !!!,, :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Mark Davies said:


> why is it taboo to poke fun at women but we don't even bat an eyelid when men are ridiculed?


Coz it's not worth the effort. They'll cry, and make your life a misery, when it really doesn't matter. We are fine with being ridiculed because it's just a friggin stereotype being used for a simple marketing message. We have no fears of it being subliminally getting embedded into our minds and affecting our decision making abilities.

Let them continue their bra-burning. If they remain under the illusion that men are trying to reinforce an image of a masculine world then they won't divert the attention elsewhere. We can be left in peace and they can continue to feel like they are changing the world.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Worst ad at the moment:

Go fucking compare........ I wish they would go fuck off


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

baileys - when she sings i love my coffe got to have coffee


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

That twat on Go Compare makes me dart for the remote every fucking time his shit adverts are on. And who the fuck goes out and buys a new Z4 then worries about the insurance :x

The poxy Swiftcover adverts with that old skinny american idiot... The company doesn't even cover musicians :x

Oh and the latest one is the Lucozade Alert advert!!! Must get some so I can drive too fast through country lanes with snow and ice on the roads and somehow manage to avoid any collision :x

(and call me pedantic but the car just misses the last deer in one shot, then in the next you can see more running across the road coming from the exact place he just drove into)

Feel better now


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> who the fuck goes out and buys a new Z4 then worries about the insurance :x


 :lol: I wondered this too!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Shouldn't this read ....



T3RBO said:


> who the fuck goes out and buys a new Z4? :x


 :wink:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> That twat on Go Compare makes me dart for the remote every fucking time his shit adverts are on. And who the fuck goes out and buys a new Z4 then worries about the insurance :x


More to the point, who goes out and buys a Z4 and then lets some fat gobshite stand on his seats?  
"Look honey, I've got a great deal on the insurance." 
"Fantastic! The seats are knackered though."


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

ScoobyTT said:


> I've noticed this for some time. It's just tedious now. It's sexist, but for some reason seems to be considered acceptable. There was a "debate" on this subject a few months back on Radio 2 after that oven cleaner advert came out. It's showing again at the moment. You know, the one with the slimy, smug bitch and the strap line "so easy, even a man can do it." :twisted: Oh, and where's the man next time you want that fucking heavy furniture moving, you slaaaaaag?!
> 
> Oh yes, the debate, well they had some pushy modern bint who'd never lived in Ye Olde Days trying to bang the male oppression gong for all it was worth and is if somehow the modern world owed her some kind of payback for her female forebears. Oh FUCK OFF! I didn't see women complaining tens of thousands of years ago when they were "stuck at home doing the cooking" while the blokes were out, erm, killing dinner. The fact is lots of people HAVE to work now, whether they want to or not. The time for burning bras was over decades ago. It's about time the pompous bints in the marketing department caught up.
> 
> There's loads of them though, all portraying men as a bit dopey as oh-so-clever woman smugly goes about her business rolling her eyes and so on. Yawwwwwwwwwwn.





ScoobyTT said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > That twat on Go Compare makes me dart for the remote every fucking time his shit adverts are on. And who the fuck goes out and buys a new Z4 then worries about the insurance :x
> ...


I do always thoroughly enjoy your rant posts :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I would like to see a sketch of that version. With the fat bloke jumping on the seat and the proud new owner wondering off to the garage, returning with a baseball bat, then beating the crap out of him for touching his new car.

Maybe, with a blood splatter over the side of the car, followed by a sigh of the owner, and cut to the owner filling in 6' hole in his garden at sunset... [smiley=skull.gif]


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

118118.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

The oven pride one's still getting my vote as GoCompare seems to have gone quiet. Since the woman is so smug at how simple the cleaning is, and since it's so simple that a bloke can do it, that will free up more time for her to get some exercise and work off the extra pounds she's sporting. Everyone's a winner! :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

any holiday advert...i cant afford to go so it makes me mad - inconsiderate people waving holidays in my face whilst im at home all pale from no suntan :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

We buy anycar has just been on again :twisted: I pitty that guys children if he has any!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

It's better than ending up looking like you're made of leather in a few decades. Do a search for sun damage and you'll soon be at peace with holiday adverts and the people who cook themselves like lobsters :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I quite like the we buy any car advert... catchy :lol:

Sing along now

_webuyanycar.com, webuyanycar.com, webuyanycar.com - any, any, any any.

webuyanycar.com - any make, any model, any age, any price, from fifty quid to a hundred grand.

webuyanycar.com, webuyanycar.com, webuyanycar.com - any, any, any any.

webuyanycar.com - buy a newer car and don't part ex, you may get a better deal when you buy next.

webuyanycar.com - enter your reg number now at webuyanycar.com_


----------



## MosTT (Nov 25, 2009)

Remember the one for the air freshened (I want to do a poo at pauls argggggg.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> I quite like the we buy any car advert... catchy :lol:
> 
> Sing along now
> 
> ...


Fucking hell Robb it is bad enough on the TV for you to then subject us to it, even in writing, is a crime against the forum shame on you 



MosTT said:


> Remember the one for the air freshened (I want to do a poo at pauls argggggg.


 :lol: :lol: who the fuck thought these were a good idea, I would love to see a comedy take on this advert. Some fat bloke saying "fuck me my bog stinks, I am gonna go have a sloppy shit at my mates gaff"

Apologies I have been drinking vodka for a few hours  not having had a drink for a few weeks I am making up for it 

Charlie


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

has to be go compare!!!!! :x :x


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

:lol: :lol: who the fuck thought these were a good idea, I would love to see a comedy take on this advert. Some fat bloke saying "fuck me my bog stinks, I am gonna go have a sloppy shit at my mates gaff"

Apologies I have been drinking vodka for a few hours  not having had a drink for a few weeks I am making up for it 

Charlie[/quote]
Just for you Charlie and anyone else for that matter .


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

Go Compare is annoying BUT......

*Im Going To Take A Poo At Pauls* .... Fks Me right Off !!!!!


----------



## mistersixpot (Dec 7, 2009)

What's the advert with the smug middle aged arsefucker who's on the phone trying to get a loan or something? Then stereotypical middleclass wife walks in .... he fake asks her a question, a football gets thrown around .... GET OFF OF MY TELLY YOU SMUG FUCKFACED ARSELICKING SHITE


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

LMFAO !!!!!!! I think i know the 1 you mean.. Is it this 1 below

http://www.tellyads.com/show_movie.php?filename=TA4142&advertiser=Picture

If so that guy is fking annoying to :lol:


----------



## mistersixpot (Dec 7, 2009)

Devil said:


> LMFAO !!!!!!! I think i know the 1 you mean.. Is it this 1 below
> 
> http://www.tellyads.com/show_movie.php?filename=TA4142&advertiser=Picture
> 
> If so that guy is fking annoying to :lol:


OMG that's the smug pudgey faced wanker ...... i'd like to kick him in the bollocks, but i think his mrs probably keeps them in the draer for him .... :evil:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

:lol: 
Is there a program on Channel 4 or More4 that isn't "sponsored" by fucking B&Q? Every fucking 15 minutes and then again bloody 5 minutes after that. I know B&Q exists thanks and don't need reminding 8 times an hour. :x

doo-doo-doo doo-doo doo-doo-doo doo-doo doo-doo-doo doo-doo FUCK _OFFFFFFFFFFF_!! They've been using the same cheese-laden adverts with that same stupid sodding tune for months and months and MONTHS. CHANGE THE FUCKING RECORD!

B&Q - What could you do?
Shove their marketing department up the MD's arse with the entire back catalogue of Bananafuckingrama? Preferably on 12" vinyl.
How about take off and nuke the site from fucking orbit?

:lol:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

E said:


> All the adverst anoy me, thats why we sky+ stuff and then just fast forward through all the crap
> 
> E


I've got a VCR, they're great and there's no subscription fee.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

JNmercury00 said:


> Hate the halifax adverts where they are doing a radio show, never seen so many ugly people on tv at the same time!


At the least the ad is true to life in that regard. All the "actors" have faces for the radio.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Mor me its Compare the FUCKING Meerkat.com

Simples


----------



## TH-MAUS (Apr 30, 2010)

BRILLIANT!! these adverts r all worth a fkn rant, but for me, the worst person to watch ANY tele with cos its ALL UTTER UTTER PISH, the worst (but for some reason became my favorit, probly just cos i like just how pish an advert can get & somehow still be found acceptable by the people funding it) was the one that has gone but will NEVER b forgotn from DAVE. "GARY?" "DAVE?" "WOW, IT MUST BE 3 YEARS SINCE WE WORKED TOGETHER" where one of them meets his long lost workmate who insists on rubbing his unemployed,worthless,dead end face in the fact that becaus he'd had th wisdom to do a bit of *EARNING & LEARNING" while he should hav been working, he can now secretly laugh at his pals amount to nothing life whilst taking money out of the bank whilst his "EVEN THE MISSUS IS HAPPY" tart buys a new widescreen which he will drive both home in his "NICE WHEELS MATE!" brand new,freshly sign written van. not before one more piss on garys sad lonely scrape through life shortly before hanging himself. to have the final line....."CHEERS MATE, IM ME OWN BOSS NOW" th forced expresion on his pals face is sposed to mean "WOW,THAT COULD BE ME" but in actual fact hes hoping they are involved in a major road accident resulting in dave having to watch his tart gurgling her last breath from her mangled, insecurely tied widescreen imbedded skull whilst the first of the flames reach his trapped, unnaturaly bent & broken legs in th upside down,burning shell of what used to be a van. FUCK YOU DAVE!!! FUCKING WELL FUCK YOU!!! HAHA! AH THEY DONT MAKE ADVERTS LIKE THEY USED TO. FUCK YOU & YOURE SLAG, MAYBE U SHOULD HAVE BEEN "LEARNING" HOW TO FIGHT FIRES INSTEAD OF BEING A SPARKY!!! OH HOW I ENJOYED THAT ADVERT!!!!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TH-MAUS said:


> BRILLIANT!! these adverts r all worth a fkn rant, but for me, the worst person to watch ANY tele with cos its ALL UTTER UTTER PISH, the worst (but for some reason became my favorit, probly just cos i like just how pish an advert can get & somehow still be found acceptable by the people funding it) was the one that has gone but will NEVER b forgotn from DAVE. "GARY?" "DAVE?" "WOW, IT MUST BE 3 YEARS SINCE WE WORKED TOGETHER" where one of them meets his long lost workmate who insists on rubbing his unemployed,worthless,dead end face in the fact that becaus he'd had th wisdom to do a bit of *EARNING & LEARNING" while he should hav been working, he can now secretly laugh at his pals amount to nothing life whilst taking money out of the bank whilst his "EVEN THE MISSUS IS HAPPY" tart buys a new widescreen which he will drive both home in his "NICE WHEELS MATE!" brand new,freshly sign written van. not before one more piss on garys sad lonely scrape through life shortly before hanging himself. to have the final line....."CHEERS MATE, IM ME OWN BOSS NOW" th forced expresion on his pals face is sposed to mean "WOW,THAT COULD BE ME" but in actual fact hes hoping they are involved in a major road accident resulting in dave having to watch his tart gurgling her last breath from her mangled, insecurely tied widescreen imbedded skull whilst the first of the flames reach his trapped, unnaturaly bent & broken legs in th upside down,burning shell of what used to be a van. FUCK YOU DAVE!!! FUCKING WELL FUCK YOU!!! HAHA! AH THEY DONT MAKE ADVERTS LIKE THEY USED TO. FUCK YOU & YOURE SLAG, MAYBE U SHOULD HAVE BEEN "LEARNING" HOW TO FIGHT FIRES INSTEAD OF BEING A SPARKY!!! OH HOW I ENJOYED THAT ADVERT!!!!


7 posts in and you already have the measure of this section of the forum nicely :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Devil said:


> Go Compare is annoying BUT......
> 
> *Im Going To Take A Poo At Pauls* .... Fks Me right Off !!!!!


This one just makes me laugh - he's wants to take a shit in his mates bathroom - dirty fucker 

Charlie


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Write to your MP demanding a legal maximum the number of times a sponsorship or normal advert can be displayed...


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Mascara adverts... How many are there? Does a woman want 5x volume, 4x length, volumization, fan effects, false lash effects, a square brush, a round brush, a banana-shaped bush or a whippy dogshit-shaped brush? It really makes no difference does it really because so many women seem to have a remarkable ability to look like they've applied their makeup using one of these:








_ Mascara. Get the clumps of tar look._

And why are do they all have that disclaimed "filmed with lash inserts"? Surely if the product is that good, and that long-lasting, you can film the product as-is?

What a load of old tripe. :lol:


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

That bloody insurance advert. Now people explain something and can't stop themselves adding "Simples!" on the end. Almost as annoying as the people who just had to say "Perfick" a few years back.


----------

